# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  All-test 350,deca,stan

## Mr Saro

Hello to all, they are a new member. I would want some to have of your opinions on these products of the Apex and what thoughts like quality. You excuse to me if I do not speak English well. You excuse me for the quality of the photos, but I have not been able to make better.

----------


## Mr Saro

For who it has used to it, you would know to say after how much time feels the decade? Instead stanoil the oleosa suspension, it goes made to days alternate like that classic? After how much the stanoil is felt? are in definition with 20 mcg t3, 100mcg t4 day, diet from 2400kl, have ended the third week of decade to 200mg to week, but the decade still is not felt. he is normal?

----------


## Mr Saro

According to you, they are real or is made?

??? :Icon Rolleyes:   :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Mr Saro

Help!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

It is made, its UGL and shit.

----------


## Mr Saro

Then they are good or fake? Aspect other opinions...

----------


## MadRussian

Hi mate, check this link

----------


## TAlexa

Its crap bro !

----------


## Mr Saro

why you say that they are crap? I have watched the photos of the link and my vials are equal to the first photo, they do not have the arrow on the stopper and this on all the vials.

----------


## MichaelCC

I don't like **** - it's europien UGL and I hate all UGLs...  :Frown:

----------


## Mr Saro

Ugl? what is? you could explain to me better? thanks

----------


## farsaperla

> Ugl? what is? you could explain to me better? thanks


hi bro,
i thing UGL means UnderGround Laboratories

----------


## stuball

> why you say that they are crap? I have watched the photos of the link and my vials are equal to the first photo, they do not have the arrow on the stopper and this on all the vials.


Bro, i dont know if this means any thing but the caps on your vials are the same as the fakes, light blue ...

----------


## stuball

Could just be a bad picture !!!!

----------


## Mr Saro

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Edit that post bro.

----------


## pattymac931

halograms look fake on box

----------


## Booz

the gear you have there mate is well known to be massivly underdosed and even has had different gear in the vials.....................take it back to where you got it from......it is no good...........

----------


## Mr Saro

Thanks for your opinions

----------


## powerbodybuilder

There are a lot of other UGL out there, this one is shit.

----------


## LatinoPR

its crap..

----------


## powerlifter1

i got the sILVER lid for **** all test 350? just wanted to ask if its real or not?

----------


## steggs

its good mate check here
**************************

----------


## stuball

> its good mate check here


Dude your bumpin up an old thread !!!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

[quote=steggs]its good mate check here
***********/quote]

Anyone can add that on to their web site to make it sound all good and fancy.The bottom line is its shit product.

----------


## anthonyali

> the gear you have there mate is well known to be massivly underdosed and even has had different gear in the vials.....................take it back to where you got it from......it is no good...........


Hi, i have all-test 350 but on mine the tops are silver not blue, can u please help fake/real

----------


## powerlifter18

fake!!!! dont even think about using that ugl it does moe harm than good

----------


## matty89

ive got **** deca with blue top is it fake

----------


## lord henry

you can not name company name so remove it please.

----------

